# Sticky Eyes



## cathy2202 (Oct 19, 2010)

Can anyone advise me please - 

I have 2 three week old kittens that have sticky eyes.I have bathed them twice daily in warm water and have been to the vet who give me some drops but all that did was make their eyes worst as it was too thick. When I bathe them they do open but when they go to sleep they become sticky again. I have spoken to the vet who says he has nothing else for such a young age!

Any help would be appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Does mum, or any other animals in the house have the same or is it just the kittens?

This is common for kittens, to do with their tear ducts developing.

Bathe the eyes 3 times a day with fresh cotton wool (use a different piece for each eye and each kitten). 

Make up a solution of cooled boiled water and salt. One tsp salt to one cup of water. If the eyes become stuck shut, don't try to prise them open, use a cotton bud dipped in this solution and hold it onto the area. the crust will 'melt' as it becomes wet and you will be able to very gently ease it open,keep wetting it until it's ready to open then wipe the 'goo' away.

You should see a difference within a few days of doing this. If the eyelids are red and inflammed looking i would see if you can get ointment for conjunctivitis. 

Be very careful with hygiene, wash your hands before and after touching the eye area and make sure everyone else in the household does too.


----------



## cathy2202 (Oct 19, 2010)

No others have it, just the 2 kittens. I will try the salt water mixture as you recommended.

Thank you


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

I can't find it on here now, but chamomile and honey tea bags have also been used.

Not sure if ok for cats but for my dogs when they have had conjuntivitis I have brought over the counter chloramphenicol (sp) from boots or somewhere.

I just tell them when I'm buying it that it is for a child not an animal as they are not keen to sell for that purpose. But do check this out first as I really am not sure in cat's/kittens


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

The vet has nothing else? What about synulox drops (this is a systemic anitbiotic, the drops go down the kittens' throats not into their eyes). What about aureomycin eye ointment? Other than that, read the post above 

Liz

Liz


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

missmoomoo said:


> I can't find it on here now, but chamomile and honey tea bags have also been used.


Yes, I've used the chamomile tea when Blake had a sticky eye with some goop. He was a little older--I think he was about 6 weeks at the time, but I don't believe there would be anything in chamomile or honey that would hurt a younger kitten. I soaked the tea bag in hot tap water and squeezed it out most of the way (so it was moist but not overly drippy) and then just kind of pressed it on his eyes. It worked really well and I know honey has antiseptic/antibacterial properties and chamomile is very soothing to the skin.


----------



## cathy2202 (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks all, I am going to try the tea bags today


----------



## lisajjl1 (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi -have had this problem in the past with litters and could be really persistant but my vet has been able to prescribe various different drops and ointments....would think about maybe a visit to another vet if things dont settle down soon.


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

Hi ours had a bit of a problem with a sticky eye we used an ordinary tea bag and tea has a natural anticeptic in it we used a tea bag in boiled water an left to go cold and used the tea bag to clean the eye our vet told us NOT TO USE COTTON WOOL / TISSUES as the fibres in them can scratch the eye/lense and cause some serious damage.he also told us not to use anything like salt obviously cleaning with a tea bag will help however if you see any redness or swelling i would contact the vets it took a couple of days gently cleaning the eye with a teabag 3-4 times a day and noticed a huge improvement almost cleared completely although you may like to let the vet have a nother check just to make sure all is ok hope you find this helpful.


----------

